# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  Dùng SMC6490 của Leadshine để điều khiển máy CNC khắc gỗ

## pulse&dir

em có board điều khiển 4 trục SMC6490 của leadshine, anh em trong diễn đàn có ai đã từng làm qua chưa nhỉ? Trên Leadshine thì có phần mềm demo test nhưng chỉ dùng cho SMC6480.

----------


## ahdvip

bộ này toàn tiếng tàu thôi, cả tài liệu và soft, em vọc sơ qua thì ban đầu thấy nó như 1 con PLC có sẵn thư việc chạy CNC. Vì đọc sơ qua nên em chưa thấy công dụng CNC controller của nó, cái này ko có board nên cũng làm biếng mò  :Big Grin:

----------


## pulse&dir

> bộ này toàn tiếng tàu thôi, cả tài liệu và soft, em vọc sơ qua thì ban đầu thấy nó như 1 con PLC có sẵn thư việc chạy CNC. Vì đọc sơ qua nên em chưa thấy công dụng CNC controller của nó, cái này ko có board nên cũng làm biếng mò


Hay quá! Nếu được bác gửi cho em tài liệu và Soft được không? Mail của em: loct49@gmail.com

em cảm ơn bác

----------

